# HELP! How to handle this situation?? (late blocks, no blocks, etc)



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

My brother and I are recent flex drives and a scenario has popped up we need help with. How would you handle this?

You accept a block of work from 9:00 - 12:30. You show up on time, but you don't get a block till more than an hour after you get there. And now you will end up working PAST 12:30. We perhaps wrongly assumed that they would adjust any blocks to still allow the driver to end within the initial time period agreed to. What would you do if you signed up for 9:00 - 12:30 and at 10:30 you get a block that is now supposed to have you work until 2:00pm? That not only puts you way past your original agreed to work time but also dramatically lowers your overall hourly time/pay. Aren't we supposed to get a minimum pay after a certain time period of waiting around for a block???


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Send flex email explaining why you went over your time, they will look into it and pay you for extra time .


----------

